# agility questions



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Are there some poodles that can't do agility? I want to start Chase 1 year old but he wants to go after other dogs outside to play. I'm working on this while we walk. The place I've been done kindergarden class at requires you get the good citizen training. I'm sure going through all the pretraining will help but are there some poodle that just can't handle it?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

pretty much any dog CAN do agility, some dogs aren't very good at it though, but they generally love it! There are some dogs who don't like it too, but that's not common! Most enjoy toddling around a course and running about!!!! hehe.

The only reason a dog CAN'T do agility would be due to physical reasons that means jumping is too hard on their joints or something. Or serious behavioural problems around other running dogs etc!

Wanting to go play with other dogs is a pretty normal behaviour for a young dog who doesn't know any better! Training and making agility WAY more fun than playing with other dogs will be easy enough to do, and I'm sure you'll both love it!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

me and todd do agility and he wants to go meet the other dogs when u first start training ur poodle should be on a lead and as he starts getting the idea ect he will be more focased on you than the other dogs... just give it a go, 1yrs old is a good age to start training


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks I looked into it last night and am going to give the people a call today!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I would say NO!

OK I have seen poodles that don't jump efficiently but they can all learn to love agility. If you use the right type of training methods your dog will love agility. Number one rule do not use Non Reward Markers. Number two learn how to train your dog with shaping and make every obstacle valuable. And Number three make your dog find you valuable run and play with your dog be fun.

So you say he is 1 year old well I start at 7 weeks, ok not agility per say but training and as far as I am concerned a CGN is not needed for people in my class. I want to be able to make sure I teach my students how not to ruin there dogs with bad obedience training. 

Agility is all about positive training and good foundation look into Susan Garrett’s Shaping success and Ruff love. You say your dog goes after other dogs as long as it is not aggressive then it is just rude behaviour and it can be work on very easily.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks! I think I will start him in the fall we are going a basic obedience class right now. The place I'm at now doesn't require the cgc either so I think I'll work on that when he's a little older, but really want to do aglity.

He is not aggresive at all my 5 year old sits on him and drags him around the house by the collar he either sits there and looks at her like she's the best thing that's every walked on earth or tags along like he's suppose to do whatever she wants. Kind of funny cause he is so huge and my 5 year old is very skinny and little but they love each other. (maybe she should train him she'd probly do better than me lol!)

It's just hard to keep him under control around other dogs and we are doing much better at this in the class we are in!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I just hope your obedience class is taught with positive training methods. I teach most everything you will learn in your basic obedience class as I teach my agility class anyways.(except a perfect heel)

When you say his is not aggressive I was talking about being aggressive toward other dogs and not towards your family or your young daughter. I would say that when your daughter gets to be about 8-10yrs old she might just be ready for her own puppy to train. Right now you should learn how to be a better dog trainer so you can help your daughter when she gets older if she wants her own dog.

You say it is hard to keep your dog under control around other dogs. Well with most dogs idle minds will find things to do. You need to go to class and work the entire time doing something, sits and downs (puppy push ups, doing tricks, tugging with your dog, crate games, hand touches, just about anything you can think of) If you can't keep moving and doing something then put your dog away till you are ready again to actually work with your dog. You should be tired after a class with your dog, it takes time and work to build focus with your dog.

Use your voice and make it fun too many people clam up and don't make it fun, trust me no one will laugh at you for having fun with your dog.


----------

